# 3 1/2 months Post Op - Blood Test Results



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

It's been 3 1/2 months since I had surgery. My surgeon started me at 100mcg, quickly jumped me up to 112 mcg. After being at 112 for 6 weeks my results were as follows:

Tsh - 3.29
T4 - 1.1
T3 - 2.7

I was then increased to 125 mcg and these were my last results (after 5 1/2 weeks)

Tsh - 2.2
Free T4 - 1.21
Free T3 - 2.6.

I really do not know much about my results other than I want my tsh about 1. I asked for the other two tests bc that's what I read on this forum to do. 

My question is do you think I need another increase or is it likely that my tsh level will continue to lower the longer I'm at 125mcg?

Also, what about my free t4 & T3?

I'm finally starting to feel a little better, but still have a lot of days where I feel crappy and get out of steam quickly...have also comtemplated asking to switch from the generic or to Armour.

Any help is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the ranges? That would be helpful, particularly with the free t3 and t4.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How long ago did you increase to 125?


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

Octavia said:


> How long ago did you increase to 125?


I've been on 125mcg for approximately 6 weeks. My results that I listed were about 5 1/2 weeks after being switched.

Is this what you mean by the ranges?

Free T4 - .80-1.80

Free T3 - 2.3-4.2 ?

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, thanks!!!

Yup, you free t3, in particular, is very low. I think you might want to speak to you doctor about possibly adding in cytomel or moving toward a combination hormone replacement drug.


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> Yes, thanks!!!
> 
> Yup, you free t3, in particular, is very low. I think you might want to speak to you doctor about possibly adding in cytomel or moving toward a combination hormone replacement drug.


What should it be and what's a combination hormone replacement drug? Also, do you think I should be increased to 150mcg? I'm now only seeing my family doctor, and I think I'm going to have to ask her for what I want..lol..


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The general advice is to get it, minimally, above mid-range (of the reference range)...preferably more like 75% of the range.

Combination drugs are drugs like Armour. Right now you are taking T4 only medication. Often times, people have difficulty converting T4 into T3 and need a medication that contains some amount of T3, either by adding cytomel to the synthroid mix or going to Armour or and Armour-like drug.

If you are indeed not converting well, increasing your synthroid will have very little impact.


----------

